# Another 1830's Dress!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't post here much, but I thought I would pop in and show you my latest historic dress. It's an 1830's dress, inspired by this one at the Met: http://www.metmuseum.org/collection...es|Silk&img=2&imgNo=2&tabName=related-objects It's made of six yards of silk taffeta.



























I'm entering it in the Nebraska State Fair, so it's already leaving me this morning!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is wonderful! You are truly talented. What kind of closure is down the back?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!
It just has hooks and thread eyes for a closure.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful dress! Let us know how you do at the fair.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Quite shocking. I&#8217;m not sure what to think of a woman who bares her shoulders like that. My goodness, the men will all be standing around waiting for it to fall off.

Looks comfortable, as long as you don&#8217;t have to lift your arms. I love all the tucks.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!

While I was admiring it my 11yo dd was looking over my shoulder saying how pretty it was. I told her that is how women dressed in the 1800's. She then asked, "Is that how you used to have to dress?".  I knew she thought I was old(50), but dang! :facepalm: ound:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Did you make petty coats or other under garments to complete the ensemble?


Elaine


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I made all the undergarments when I made my last 1830's dress. I'm wearing a chemise, bloomers, a corset, and three petticoats with that dress!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Pretty pearls too Ma'am.

I'm not standing around. 

May I have this dance?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful. Taffeta is fun to wear -- all those lovely swishy sounds. 

Does the fair have a specific category for historical garments?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What type of sewing machine do you use on the historical clothes, you don't hand sew them do you?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The fair has a category for "costumes, including historical". That's what I enter my things under. 
I have an old Kenmore sewing machine I use right now, but honestly I will use any sewing machine. There is a lot of hand sewing in these dresses, though. Lots.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This helps to see why the Tucker was one of the most desirable attachments for early sewing Machines. I know they were out 50-60 years later, but I bet a lot of tucks were still in style.


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Terri in WV said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> While I was admiring it my 11yo dd was looking over my shoulder saying how pretty it was. I told her that is how women dressed in the 1800's. She then asked, "Is that how you used to have to dress?".  I knew she thought I was old(50), but dang! :facepalm: ound:


 That Hilarious:hysterical: I really Needed a Laugh today !! The way you worded that . I was reading along then WoW


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Very Beautiful , I've always loved those old fashion kind of dress's . Wondered how hard it was back than to keep them clean .:lookout:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This dress is silk, so can't be washed. Back then this would have been a "good dress", for nice occasions like receptions or dinners or such. How often do you ever wash church dresses? This dress would ideally never be drug through the mud. 
An everyday dress would be made of wool (which sheds dirt easily) or cotton calico. Lots of aprons were worn. Laundry was a big ordeal-- Monday wash, Tuesday sprinkle, Wednesday iron... 
The first sewing machines were coming out about 20 years after this dress, but weren't common until about 50 years later. Someday I'll do a whole dress like this by hand.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Wouldn't a women back then who could afford a silk dress have had a dressmaker sew it for them?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Not necessarily. Hiring a dressmaker was very expensive. Many books of the time point out how much women could save by sewing their own dresses. Many ladies took great pride in sewing their own dresses, scoffing at people who asked for the name of their dressmaker. Many women if they knew how to sew could afford the silk for a dress, but not the fee of a dressmaker.
There were even books published on how to make your own shoes. They were purchased by the hundreds, so I think at least some women were making their own shoes too.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

THE dress is so nice, you did a fantastic job! I hope you win!

you also look so nice ,in the dress and it took me back to my favorite reads, the historical romance novels. 

you did a fantastic job I love it!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Not necessarily. Hiring a dressmaker was very expensive. Many books of the time point out how much women could save by sewing their own dresses. Many ladies took great pride in sewing their own dresses, scoffing at people who asked for the name of their dressmaker. Many women if they knew how to sew could afford the silk for a dress, but not the fee of a dressmaker.
> There were even books published on how to make your own shoes. They were purchased by the hundreds, so I think at least some women were making their own shoes too.


Very interesting. 

My great-grandmother was a talented seamstress and did fantastic handwork. She died before I was born but her daughter (my grandmother) had examples of things her mother made and told many stories. I doubt my ggm ever had enough money for a silk dress, but I'm sure she was qualified to sew one.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Turns out I won best of show at the Nebraska State Fair with this dress, and a special best sewn garment award! Yay!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very nice. So good that you didn't stick a zipper on the back---big NO Zippers! You did good!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Love your hairstyle too!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations on your win. The dress is beautiful as are you.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Congratulations on your win. I'd have been very shocked had you not won!


----------

